# 1903 E.R Thomas



## Motoguzzipaul (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is how i found it.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 12, 2010)

go to antiquemotorbikes.com and you can see the one my father and I restored.


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Feb 12, 2010)

I typed in antiquemotorbikes.com  and  it says web site not found...........


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 13, 2010)

Its an old website but it still seems to work for me. Here is the picture...


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes i have seen this  site  Do you still have this bike?
If not i have talked with your dad  Kipp ??  He gave me the s/n to the motor and said that he sold it years ago.
 I have collected  about 16 s/n to the bike clip on motors  and motorcycle and two  tri or quad motors. 
 in my research


----------

